# Look for



## dogzoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi I am looking for John Jackson 
London England

he was on the Haurakai Federal Line around 1965-1967 i think.
really need to find him 
please help


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* dogzoe *and welcome to* SN*. Good luck with your search. Bon voyage.


----------

